# Battery life



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok I see many people talk about whole day battery life or two days or two hours. But against what is that measured? Surely on 20watts you will get better life than on 60watts.

So now I have started experimenting, comparing battery life with juice consumption. I know its not an excact science, but so far it gives me an better comparison
Ok so on the Rsq(1x18650batt) with the recurve or wasp I could vape +-10-15ml on a battery with 0.2-.0.5ohm builds at 35-45watts. This could take 2-8 hours depending on how much I vaped.
With the Vapefly on with 1-1.8ohm build at 12-15watts I could vape for about 24hours. But still the juice consumption is +-10-15ml over that period. So the juice consumption is more or less the same on one battery with this totally unscientific test

On the Nikola dual 18650, I have just tested once with the wasp and 0.4ohm build, and I got about 26mil juice vaped on it. So again 13ml per battery which is almost same as with the single rsq. Will try a high ohm low watts build on the Nikola when I get the new mtl rda and see if it stay in those juice range

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

I agree with you it's better to measure battery life by the mls of juice consumed. 

I have also found that a high power and low power setup goes through about the same amount of juice for a battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I see many people talk about whole day battery life or two days or two hours. But against what is that measured? Surely on 20watts you will get better life than on 60watts.
> 
> So now I have started experimenting, comparing battery life with juice consumption. I know its not an excact science, but so far it gives me an better comparison
> Ok so on the Rsq(1x18650batt) with the recurve or wasp I could vape +-10-15ml on a battery with 0.2-.0.5ohm builds at 35-45watts. This could take 2-8 hours depending on how much I vaped.
> With the Vapefly on with 1-1.8ohm build at 12-15watts I could vape for about 24hours. But still the juice consumption is +-10-15ml over that period. So the juice consumption is more or less the same on one battery with this totally unscientific test
> 
> On the Nikola dual 18650, I have just tested once with the wasp and 0.4ohm build, and I got about 26mil juice vaped on it. So again 13ml per battery which is almost same as with the single rsq. Will try a high ohm low watts build on the Nikola when I get the new mtl rda and see if it stay in those juice range




I would assume the batteries being used also contribute to explanation above, how many MaH were they ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rafique said:


> I would assume the batteries being used also contribute to explanation above, how many MaH were they ?


I said its unscientific. I dont know, its that pink batteries

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I think that the PG/VG ratio may play a role. All other parameters equal,The higher the PG ratio the more juice you burn ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Only mod that last me for 24 hrs is my triple battery Wismec Gen3. Dual coil build at 0.2 ohm @ 70watts. Vaping 30 to 40 ml.

My RSQ with Wasp Nano with .24 build @ 50w runs 2 batteries and 30 - 40 ml per day.

I vape at high watts so none of the dual mods runs for more then 8 hrs on a set of batteries

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok can I highjack my own thread. So yesterday go for a swim, put towel next to pool with Rsq inside towel so I can have a vape or two while relaxing. Later die duiwel se suster decides she also come for swim, and as everything n life my placement of my towel does not get her approval and picks it up before I could react, to place it somewhere more applicable to her standards.
Anyway as she picks it up, there goes my scratch free Rsq flying. Luckily not into the pool but tumbling over the paving.
Anyway later when Im out the pool, I sit and vape on my now not so scratch free and dented Rsq. Then I notice when I press the fire button the watts flashes to 17watts and then back to the set watts. Does not matter if I set watts to 10w or 30watts, when I press it flash first to 17watts.
So I thought maybe something loose inside mod or Atty, will recoil and wick today. But before I got to that, the battery was flat and put new batt in, Problem solved?
So can a battery get damage inside the mod is if falls? Battery did not fall out or wrap damage. It seems to be charging fine.
Should I buy new battery? Should I buy new Rsq, or should I just shoot the broom pilot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Was the battery definitely flat or was it making a bad connection after the fall ? That could also explain the wattage "jumping".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Was the battery definitely flat or was it making a bad connection after the fall ? That could also explain the wattage "jumping".


Well did not check that specifically, was using it for +-4hours before fall, so maybe about half power, and used it again this morning for about 2hours before it was flat. Maybe must wait and see after its charged, what it is doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

That has never happened to me @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

Maybe charge the battery and check if everything's ok on its next cycle. 

Sorry to hear about the scratched mod. That is a real pity. 

Hope the swim was good at least

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok seems its not the battery, other charged battery also started doing it. Havent recoiled, will do that later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok seems its not the battery, other charged battery also started doing it. Havent recoiled, will do that later



Unless its the mod thats trying to talk to you and tell you a message 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

I measure by time,as my builds are all about +/- .2 Ohm.
Anything less than 4Hrs is cause for investigation. In which case I normally suspect the coil or atty.
And anything from 5 and up to 8Hrs is a bonus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok I see many people talk about whole day battery life or two days or two hours. But against what is that measured? Surely on 20watts you will get better life than on 60watts.
> 
> So now I have started experimenting, comparing battery life with juice consumption. I know its not an excact science, but so far it gives me an better comparison
> Ok so on the Rsq(1x18650batt) with the recurve or wasp I could vape +-10-15ml on a battery with 0.2-.0.5ohm builds at 35-45watts. This could take 2-8 hours depending on how much I vaped.
> With the Vapefly on with 1-1.8ohm build at 12-15watts I could vape for about 24hours. But still the juice consumption is +-10-15ml over that period. So the juice consumption is more or less the same on one battery with this totally unscientific test
> 
> On the Nikola dual 18650, I have just tested once with the wasp and 0.4ohm build, and I got about 26mil juice vaped on it. So again 13ml per battery which is almost same as with the single rsq. Will try a high ohm low watts build on the Nikola when I get the new mtl rda and see if it stay in those juice range


Mech squonkers (people) have been using juice consumption as a measure of estimated battery life as main indicator for determining when to swap out batteries. It stands to reason that there is a direct relationship between the amount of juice evaporated and the energy used to evaporate it.
It is in fact the only meaningful method of comparing cells.
Statements of battery life over time are in fact meaningless. The battery (1100 mAh 18500) in my Reo Mini lasts about a week. In which time I vape about 6ml of juice on it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.digikey.com/en/resources/conversion-calculators/conversion-calculator-battery-life

https://www.misthub.com/blogs/vape-...al-ohms-law-and-vape-safety-calculator?page=2
For those interested.
There were days my batteries/cells lasted less than an hour and it was due to my build and not juice consumed so I don't see the logic in measuring per ml.
P/H on a certain build works for me.


----------



## Resistance

I would use the juice measure as a reference rather than Base my battery/cell life on it.
But we all do things differently an if I base it on my kylin RTA on a mech or regulated mod my battery/cell life is
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I have multiple vape devices so am never vaping one device continuously
Hence a practical way for me to measure battery life is the amount of juice i get through on the batteries
When i have checked these, they were quite consistent (same build and juice) so if i put in different batteries i would know if they have more capacity or less.

There is another useful way to measure battery life and that is using the puff counter.
In my Rose MTL which is on the Evic VTC mini, i have used the puff counter to good effect.
Have been using some older purple Efests in there
For example, the one Efest I have is fairly new and wasnt used much. It gets through a full tank on the Rose MTL and about 250 puffs. When i put in my older Efests, they get around 180 puffs and dont make it through the full tank - still about a quarter tank left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok can I highjack my own thread. So yesterday go for a swim, put towel next to pool with Rsq inside towel so I can have a vape or two while relaxing. Later die duiwel se suster decides she also come for swim, and as everything n life my placement of my towel does not get her approval and picks it up before I could react, to place it somewhere more applicable to her standards.
> Anyway as she picks it up, there goes my scratch free Rsq flying. Luckily not into the pool but tumbling over the paving.
> Anyway later when Im out the pool, I sit and vape on my now not so scratch free and dented Rsq. Then I notice when I press the fire button the watts flashes to 17watts and then back to the set watts. Does not matter if I set watts to 10w or 30watts, when I press it flash first to 17watts.
> So I thought maybe something loose inside mod or Atty, will recoil and wick today. But before I got to that, the battery was flat and put new batt in, Problem solved?
> So can a battery get damage inside the mod is if falls? Battery did not fall out or wrap damage. It seems to be charging fine.
> Should I buy new battery? Should I buy new Rsq, or should I just shoot the broom pilot?


*shoot the broom pilot.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Reset the RSQ or have it checked for a short.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just did a longer term test on my Hotcig150 and Skyline

With two fresh LG HG2 batts (brown chocs) I got through just over 5 tankfuls of juice on the Skyline. Vaping at 18-20 watts.

This was after the fifth tankful - the battery meter was nearly on empty







A little bit more vaping and it went flat on the mod

I estimate about 3ml per tank so about 15ml of juice (maybe a bit more) on the batts. So about 8ml per batt.

Am happy with that. Not always having to change batteries.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Silver said:


> Just did a longer term test on my Hotcig150 and Skyline
> 
> With two fresh LG HG2 batts (brown chocs) I got through just over 5 tankfuls of juice on the Skyline. Vaping at 18-20 watts.
> 
> This was after the fifth tankful - the battery meter was nearly on empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit more vaping and it went flat on the mod
> 
> I estimate about 3ml per tank so about 15ml of juice (maybe a bit more) on the batts. So about 8ml per batt.
> 
> Am happy with that. Not always having to change batteries.


That's interesting @Silver.

I decided to do a similar test with the Nunchaku as I was a bit worried about how long a single 18650 would last me considering I prefer dual coils running at 50 to 55 watts.

I'm currently going through about 3 tankfuls (manufacturer states 4.5ml with the bubble glass, so 13.5ml) on the Zeus Dual at .21ohm and 55w before I need to replace the battery. Batteries are Samsung 30Q.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That's great battery life @X-Calibre786 !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

So I have been hammering away at my 30Q's in my mech squonk for just about a year and a half and they were not new when I started on the mech path. Today I bought 2 Sony 5A's from Vape King Hasendal and they just finished charging fully. Popped one in on a build I thought to be to weak and boy oh boy! What a difference.

Strange how one does not notice ones batteries slowly deteriorate over time. Must say these took a lot longer to charge from half full, the way they are shipped, to full than my sammies used to take from fully flat. Gonna get two more soon and retire the old lot.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Raindance said:


> So I have been hammering away at my 30Q's in my mech squonk for just about a year and a half and they were not new when I started on the mech path. Today I bought 2 Sony 5A's from Vape King Hasendal and they just finished charging fully. Popped one in on a build I thought to be to weak and boy oh boy! What a difference.
> 
> Strange how one does not notice ones batteries slowly deteriorate over time. Must say these took a lot longer to charge from half full, the way they are shipped, to full than my sammies used to take from fully flat. Gonna get two more soon and retire the old lot.
> 
> Regards



Good point about the slow degradation that’s not noticed
Hence the importance of battery fleet renewal programs 

I think I am way behind on my renewal program, lol. I have plenty LGHG2 batts and they are probably pushing 3 years now. At least they are cycled quite a bit so probably not that bad. But I need to get a new set of batteries and just see how they go compared to the existing ones.

PS - I incidentally also find that rebuildable coils degrade slowly too. Big change only noticed when you build a new one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> So I have been hammering away at my 30Q's in my mech squonk for just about a year and a half and they were not new when I started on the mech path. Today I bought 2 Sony 5A's from Vape King Hasendal and they just finished charging fully. Popped one in on a build I thought to be to weak and boy oh boy! What a difference.
> 
> Strange how one does not notice ones batteries slowly deteriorate over time. Must say these took a lot longer to charge from half full, the way they are shipped, to full than my sammies used to take from fully flat. Gonna get two more soon and retire the old lot.





Silver said:


> Good point about the slow degradation that’s not noticed
> Hence the importance of battery fleet renewal programs
> 
> I think I am way behind on my renewal program, lol. I have plenty LGHG2 batts and they are probably pushing 3 years now. At least they are cycled quite a bit so probably not that bad. But I need to get a new set of batteries and just see how they go compared to the existing ones.
> 
> PS - I incidentally also find that rebuildable coils degrade slowly too. Big change only noticed when you build a new one.



I have been seeing power loss especially with the 25 R’s (18months) I have been using with the Pico Squeeze, one to work, one home, recharge, had 2 sets. Now just going to be using them in my coil master untill they decide to retire or I do so. Going to use the VTC5’s for my Reo’s in there as well now. Will see whether there is a difference (9 months but minimal cycles). Just bought some new sets, other makes, to marry, and all Choc’s are now moving over to singles bat mods, hope to have some more use from them, can only buy batteries next year again at this rate. The charging time between then new and older sets can vary quite dramatically. Just got some stuff to make a voltage reader to test the batteries to get a better idea of what’s happening. Just need to solder together, problem 1, will need to teach Locust 2 so he can help, I can only help shake it.

@Silver , I’m also going back up in resistance again to between .70 to 1.2, tried to come down but flavour loss is major under 0.5 and chows batteries on MTL attires. Only the OBSNano, Zeus and clone Dwarf DL that I run lower resistance and higher watts. But strangely seems the battery life is not so badly affected here, maybe because have more sets so they rest in between. And the MAAT tank with commercial coils, 0.2 at 60w, didn’t know I could go that high but it works. About 2-3 tanks per set.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vapejuicedepot

Silver said:


> Just did a longer term test on my Hotcig150 and Skyline
> 
> With two fresh LG HG2 batts (brown chocs) I got through just over 5 tankfuls of juice on the Skyline. Vaping at 18-20 watts.
> 
> This was after the fifth tankful - the battery meter was nearly on empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit more vaping and it went flat on the mod
> 
> I estimate about 3ml per tank so about 15ml of juice (maybe a bit more) on the batts. So about 8ml per batt.
> 
> Am happy with that. Not always having to change batteries.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I get about 4ml's of Nic Salts on a 30q vaping at 15w

***Edit***

this is using the 1.8Ohm coil in the Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vapejuicedepot

Silver said:


> Just did a longer term test on my Hotcig150 and Skyline
> 
> With two fresh LG HG2 batts (brown chocs) I got through just over 5 tankfuls of juice on the Skyline. Vaping at 18-20 watts.
> 
> This was after the fifth tankful - the battery meter was nearly on empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit more vaping and it went flat on the mod
> 
> I estimate about 3ml per tank so about 15ml of juice (maybe a bit more) on the batts. So about 8ml per batt.
> 
> Am happy with that. Not always having to change batteries.


<a href=""


Room Fogger said:


> I have been seeing power loss especially with the 25 R’s (18months) I have been using with the Pico Squeeze, one to work, one home, recharge, had 2 sets. Now just going to be using them in my coil master untill they decide to retire or I do so. Going to use the VTC5’s for my Reo’s in there as well now. Will see whether there is a difference (9 months but minimal cycles). Just bought some new sets, other makes, to marry, and all Choc’s are now moving over to singles bat mods, hope to have some more use from them, can only buy batteries next year again at this rate. The charging time between then new and older sets can vary quite dramatically. Just got some stuff to make a voltage reader to test the batteries to get a better idea of what’s happening. Just need to solder together, problem 1, will need to teach Locust 2 so he can help, I can only help shake it.
> 
> @Silver , I’m also going back up in resistance again to between .70 to 1.2, tried to come down but flavour loss is major under 0.5 and chows batteries on MTL attires. Only the OBSNano, Zeus and clone Dwarf DL that I run lower resistance and higher watts. But strangely seems the battery life is not so badly affected here, maybe because have more sets so they rest in between. And the MAAT tank with commercial coils, 0.2 at 60w, didn’t know I could go that high but it works. About 2-3 tanks per set.


----------

